# Car was totaled



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

This is probably my last time here. Had sold the car to a family friend because daughter moved out . Four weeks later the Altima was rear ended at about 50 mph . It was sitting at a light and a young driver on his phone hit it without touching his brakes. The results were the car was pushed into the line of traffic ahead. The front was shortened by two feet as well as the rear. Best thing is the friend it was sold to walked away with only a stiff neck. They think if they had been in one of other cars they had that it could have worse.

Thanks to all the people here who have helped me over the years.
:cheers:


----------



## midlife (Sep 26, 2012)

Kraut-n-Rice said:


> This is probably my last time here. Had sold the car to a family friend because daughter moved out . Four weeks later the Altima was rear ended at about 50 mph . It was sitting at a light and a young driver on his phone hit it without touching his brakes. The results were the car was pushed into the line of traffic ahead. The front was shortened by two feet as well as the rear. Best thing is the friend it was sold to walked away with only a stiff neck. They think if they had been in one of other cars they had that it could have worse.
> 
> Thanks to all the people here who have helped me over the years.
> :cheers:


Sorry to hear about that, we have put +260K on our 1999.5 and I just know that if is in an accident the insurance company will quickly total it...


----------

